# Prostitution in World of Warcraft!!



## faraaz (Apr 13, 2007)

A female gamer in World of Warcraft had sex with a fellow gamer who transferred 5000 gold to her account. The source page is in png format so I can't really type up a quote, but check out the link below anyway...I'd like to add a thumbnail, but I dunno how!! 

Anyway...check it out. Pretty freaky!

*content.ytmnd.com/content/b/9/e/b9e7fe1cc6b1549fbf1a5f88053b6a65.png


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 13, 2007)

What happened if India get WOW. I think the result will turn in to simliar like this. 


Anyways good luck to blizzard. I hope they can create starcraft 2 will all the money they got from WOW.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 13, 2007)

Play WOW - Get Laid - Be Popular. Simple.

"I love video games!"


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2007)

wow! lucky guy. thats probably the best way he could have spent his 5000gold


----------



## Pathik (Apr 14, 2007)

He s getting double value for his gold...


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

Good thing Racing Titles dont have Girls Players 

or it wud have become a sh1tful place (b**t*el) like WOW


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Good thing Racing Titles dont have Girls Players
> 
> or it wud have become a sh1tful place (*b**t*el*) like WOW



Brothel


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

^YES 


RACING ROCKS


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 14, 2007)

GAWD!! Stuff people do to get laid and get stuff on the net!


----------



## planetcall (Apr 14, 2007)

I gotta try this game....I have played WarcraftIII to a good level but never tried WOW.

*www.comicguide.net/images/smilies/wow.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

^ for Gold Exchange ???


----------



## Josan (Apr 14, 2007)

woooooooooooo..........thats great that guy mus b a big player ,,,,he got the best thing worth that gold (just a metal like iron,)


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 14, 2007)

Now, i remember the last insane act. Two Girls offered sex for a XBOX 360


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 14, 2007)

Thats one of the profit of being a gamer.  but its upto nyone's luck that he gets such success


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 14, 2007)

You know guys. The gals (not all) will be ready for everything until they need something which their unable to get.


----------



## Possible (Apr 14, 2007)

This is a worser way to get laid than using a paper-bag. :\


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 14, 2007)

One thing i did not understand is what is this gold use for?.


----------



## eddie (Apr 15, 2007)

^ May be to upgrade more weapons...new power-ups, skills or shields...or as the girl in the question did...to buy some huge bird that makes you more mobile and increases your damage power by 280%? I have never played the game but since it is a RPG then that is what (more or less) you might be doing.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 17, 2007)

But you don't get laid!


----------



## xbonez (Apr 17, 2007)

u never know. if some girl wants some cash to unlock the latest car in carbon...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 17, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> u never know. if some girl wants some cash to unlock the latest car in carbon...



lol


----------



## avi1708 (Apr 30, 2007)

i wish they made more gameslike wow---ones that make girls go *@#&^% 
like that imagine how much profit the owners & we guys would make! <sighhh..>


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 30, 2007)

avi1708 said:
			
		

> i wish they made more gameslike wow---ones that make girls go *@#&^%
> like that imagine how much profit the owners & we guys would make! <sighhh..>



Eww. Disgusting.


----------



## avi1708 (Jun 13, 2008)

thunderbird.117 said:


> Eww. Disgusting.


 
u must be a girl (or a gay!)


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome back to dig up the slept


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

FCUK this $h1t, tell me how many of you guys know any Gamer Girl in if not in ur hood then in India


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 13, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2008)

man, how did u find this more than 1 yr old thread?


----------

